# Motorola W385 u5



## captfixit (Jan 27, 2009)

I need to know where I can get a user manual for this particular cell phone so I can find out how to get the pictures from it to my computer:4-dontknoray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi & welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you tried Motorola or Gooling for it?


----------



## jcgamer (Mar 29, 2009)

dude, send a text message to your email, like where you usualy put the phone #, put your email...


----------

